# Hagstrom Viking Guitars



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Looked at many semi -hollow bodies and this Hagstrom Viking model seems to have everything I am looking for like inlay dots starting at the third fret and three basic colors.

Dealer told me they are shipped to Montreal and set up then shipped out to the store.

Tried a Epiphone Casino and it was nice as well but had block inlays instead of dots.

http://www.hagstromguitars.eu/index.php?option=com_zoo&view=category&Itemid=6


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Man, that site is riddled with spelling errors. Is it a software translation thing? Anyway, Hagstrom delivers good bang for the buck. I had a wine red Swede for a few months... product placement for a televlsion series I was working on and the propsmaster let me "store it" for him for much of the season. Had to give it back at the end of the season and they didn't give us an option to buy any of their gear, which was a disappointment. That guitar was really sweet. Your basic LP type but felt great and had nice tone.

Don't know much about the Vikings, although there's lots of options there. Chinese made stuff, I think. I like the feel of their resonator fretboards.


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Maxer said:


> Man, that site is riddled with spelling errors. Is it a software translation thing? Anyway, Hagstrom delivers good bang for the buck. I had a wine red Swede for a few months... product placement for a televlsion series I was working on and the propsmaster let me "store it" for him for much of the season. Had to give it back at the end of the season and they didn't give us an option to buy any of their gear, which was a disappointment. That guitar was really sweet. Your basic LP type but felt great and had nice tone.
> 
> Don't know much about the Vikings, although there's lots of options there. Chinese made stuff, I think. I like the feel of their resonator fretboards.


Yes, Chinese made but all parts are supposedly made in the factory under strict supervision by Hagstrom.

Almost ready to place an order for a white one.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

does it have to be new? Pretty sure I could dig up a used one for you.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The fact that it is made in China means nothing. They are producing some very fine guitars these days, including this one.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> The fact that it is made in China means nothing. They are producing some very fine guitars these days, including this one.


No, it does mean something. Chinese guitars will use many more lesser components then their MIJ/MIA/MICanada counterparts, which is how they're produced at a much lower cost. For those of us who use our instruments more often (some here are married with kids and play an hour a week, others three hours a day) we probably want the higher quality components for their longevity if not tonal benefits.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I think it's less to do with the cost or quality of components and more to do with the differential on labour costs. China's labour rates, while on the rise, remains much cheaper than North America or Europe's. Plus they don't have the same safety standards on the factory floor, which again makes for reduced costs and the ability to sell guitars into Western markets for very competitive prices.

My take on most Chinese-made stuff that I've personally experienced is that the quality of craftsmanship for the bodies tends to be pretty high but that they fall down on the electronics and even simple mechanical stuff like switches and tuners.

But the truth is, most of the big players have overseas operations and import lines as a significant part of their business because - well, money, money, money.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I agree that it's labour costs that help as well. But Stead has unfortunately waved MIC aside as a non-issue, where to many gigging musicians it means "the wood is good, but I have to gut it". I overhauled a Gibson because it wasn't where I needed it to be. And when tuners can be $100 to replace, pickups being $100-$200, and misc. parst that add up (4 knobs is $20!) then all of a sudden that extra $250 for a guitar made somewhere else *may be a better buy depending on the buyer's needs*.

I have only tried two hagstrom guitars, both were nice. I'm not saying that a Chinese model is crap, rather that depending on usage it may need some upgrades.

This is coming from someone who will upgrade/modify pretty much anything until it meets his tastes. The only reason my 1/100 guitar hasn't seen a pickup swap is because it doesn't need it


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Agreed, for the most part. This is again one of the reasons I like Godin as a company. All their bodies are made in North America. Yeah, I'm sure electronic components are coming from Asia. But they do better than many companies these days and their price points are very good.

Anyway, back to the OP - let us know what you think of your Viking if you get it!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> No, it does mean something. Chinese guitars will use many more lesser components then their MIJ/MIA/MICanada counterparts, which is how they're produced at a much lower cost. For those of us who use our instruments more often (some here are married with kids and play an hour a week, others three hours a day) we probably want the higher quality components for their longevity if not tonal benefits.


See Maxer's post. That's where the difference in cost comes from. There are not that many components on a guitar anyway. And while you and I may pay X amount for some component, the manufacturer is making it themselves or buying from the manufacturer and is paying as much as 1/10th of what we would pay.


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

Hagstroms were always imported guitars. My 66/67 Viking was made in Sweden along with countless thousands of others. Few of them were ever modified or up-graded with different parts. So any argument about Hagstrom instruments mentioning made in USA or made in Canada is rather silly.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Sure it's silly, but countless threads have been devoted to comparing guitars made in North America (especially the States) versus guitars made elsewhere in the world. Lots of opinions on all sides regarding what's good out there and what should be avoided. Thankfully, no one can agree. Makes things more interesting.


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Budda said:


> does it have to be new? Pretty sure I could dig up a used one for you.


Thanks but ended up buying a Squire Telecaster that was on sale. 

The Hagstrom Viking's are much bigger than they appear, not sure if I would have liked it. 

My second choice would have been a Casino but the guitar store does not deal with Epiphone.

The Telecaster is very well made but the neck seems very long when your used to a classical guitar otherwise it will give me a chance to see how a narrow fingerboard is going to work out.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

big frank said:


> Hagstroms were always imported guitars. My 66/67 Viking was made in Sweden along with countless thousands of others. Few of them were ever modified or up-graded with different parts. So any argument about Hagstrom instruments mentioning made in USA or made in Canada is rather silly.


I know old ones are swedish - but that is their top line vs asian models. I dont think they make them in sweden anymore.

OP, enjoy your tele!


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

They say on their website that the Northern Series are completely made in Europe. How much is actually Swedish they don't say.
For what it's worth the Chinese made guitars are very nicely made, and parts quality is excellent.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Overall, I have a problem with Chinese guitars. Although I will use a Chinese toaster, microwave or drill without having too much after thought, there is something special about a musical instrument. It's more than an appliance or tool. When you play it, it exudes your artistic expression, your feelings and your taste in music. It's almost an extension of your inner self. That's why it's such a tragedy when your favourite instrument is stolen. Even a replacement model won't feel the same.

Now consider a guitar made in a country that supports the dictatorship of North Korea, hacks western computer systems, treats it's employees like virtual slaves with little or no safety regulations or rights, pollutes terribly and is generally hostile to our way of life...to me, playing one is like making love to a whore.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

But the flip side to that is American manufacturers supporting their government and its practices, which not everyone agrees with as we know.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Budda said:


> But the flip side to that is American manufacturers supporting their government and its practices, which not everyone agrees with as we know.


Well maybe a Chinese guitar is the instrument for you!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> But the flip side to that is American manufacturers supporting their government and its practices, which not everyone agrees with as we know.


And they all belong to the United Nations. I'm sure you know what the word "united" means. That means in some ways, they are in cahoots with them. They are also trading partners.

Really, we are only talking the difference in the governments or governing styles. Neither one of those are perfect; far from it. However, people are people and the Chinese are every bit as smart as we are and vice versa.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

My opinion is that out of many billions of Asians, it should not be hard to find talented people to work assembly lines and woodworking tools - probably more common than all of the US and Europe.

The issue for me is quality control and what level of product excellence is desired. Certainly Chinese hands are just as capable as American hands. Companies like Ibanez that build in China but QC in Japan do in fact produce high quality instruments. In that light, country of manufacture is less important than the end product.

As for politics, the global economy makes all ideologies bow to greed at the bottom line so one government is no better than the next in that regard.


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey Bastille; enjoy the telecaster. The Viking and Casino are both the same size, so if that's too big, then you probably made a better choice for you; although the neck on the tele is probably approx. the same length.

I have no problem with Chinese instruments. Anyone can follow a blueprint; and at the end of the day, the Mexican's who built Fender guitars in California during the 1950's/60's were no different than the Chinese folks who build guitars according to North American specs today. 

I don't really believe the Fender California or offshore guitar builders of today were/are interested in anything more than meeting the specs and going home after work with a paycheck to their families.

Yes; we can romanticize about the old days; but they're not much different from modern times. I love my vintage instruments. They sound really great; look great, but they're not necessarily better than those being manufactured tonight.

There's something about a Swedish-made Hagstrom though that somehow eclipses a modern Chinese 'clone'.


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Krelf said:


> Overall, I have a problem with Chinese guitars. Although I will use a Chinese toaster, microwave or drill without having too much after thought, there is something special about a musical instrument. It's more than an appliance or tool. When you play it, it exudes your artistic expression, your feelings and your taste in music. It's almost an extension of your inner self. That's why it's such a tragedy when your favourite instrument is stolen. Even a replacement model won't feel the same.
> 
> Now consider a guitar made in a country that supports the dictatorship of North Korea, hacks western computer systems, treats it's employees like virtual slaves with little or no safety regulations or rights, pollutes terribly and is generally hostile to our way of life...to me, playing one is like making love to a whore.


A lot of truth in your statement but when one walks into a guitar store with a limited amount of cash and sore fingers from the old classical guitar that got you by for many years, not buying a guitar because it was made in China was not an option. I believe the guitar I purchased was made in Indonesia and it's very well made.


----------

